# Meat Thermometer



## eric mcwalter (Jun 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me a good meat thermometer to buy??


----------



## seenred (Jun 19, 2013)

Maverick ET-732.  Its a dual probe remote thermometer that will monitor both your cooker temp and your internal meat temp.  Todd (SMF member) at A-Maze-N Products sells them...good price and good customer service:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Red


----------



## eric mcwalter (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks I will give that one a try.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

I have owned several....and Red told ya right.  Best one I own.  AND....I am holding out for a Therma Pen too!

Kat


----------



## eric mcwalter (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, how far to you trust the ones that come with the smoker??  I was watching BBQ pitmasters and saw the one they would just probe the meat with and that looked like a nice one too?


----------



## frosty (Jun 19, 2013)

The thermometers that come with the smoker are pretty far off normally, and calibrating one is a pain.  My Maverick is well worth it.  The instant read Therma pen is great, accurate, easy to use, but a little expensive.

I am blessed to have both of them so choose your weapon and get after it!

Good luck with your search.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 19, 2013)

A quality "Probe" type is :













smoking tools 006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Mar 30, 2013






The Thermoworks...


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

Eric McWalter said:


> Thanks, how far to you trust the ones that come with the smoker??  I was watching BBQ pitmasters and saw the one they would just probe the meat with and that looked like a nice one too?


those are the thermapens and are pricey...and I still want one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What ever one you get....go here and it will show you how to calibrate it.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ur-thermometer-and-the-boiling-point-of-water   then compare taht temp to the one on your smoker/cooker and you can use it as an eyeball therm.

You can get the Mav from Todd....at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products

Kat


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 19, 2013)

Thermapens are nice. Just make a nice dent in your pocket.....

In our kitchens we use these. They are about $18 ea.......A little better on the pocket. They are fast and reliable. There are some that will do a higher temp range as well.

Fluke Comark PDT300 - Digital Pocket Thermometer - 58º to 300ºF  (Response Time - 6 Seconds or Less ) - you can google it or find it on Zesco's website. 


Sorry tablet won't let me paste the picture..... :(


----------



## eric mcwalter (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks I will try that out


----------



## cmayna (Jun 19, 2013)

For an all around excellent meat thermometer, you cannot beat the Thermapen.  Bought mine last year and it is unreal.  So fast. So accurate.    Last night I did some Salmon patties in the skillet. With the Termapen I was able to easily watch the temp as it rose up to the temp I was seeking (135*).  It's probe is very small in diameter which helps from damaging delicate foods such as fish, etc.

For checking the grill or smoker temp or having an IT temp while smoking and grilling, yes the Maverick ET-732.


----------



## veryolddog (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you remember: "Trust but verify". Well, it is prudent to do the same with your smoker. I have two smokers, a Yoder YS 480 that is an electronic pellet feeder that will tell you what the temperature is within the pit and a Yoder Cheyenne which is a wood burning Smoker with a single thermometer on the stack side of the grill. In order to trust and verify, I have a Maverick ET-732 like Red and most of the others here that will give you probes for the BBQ Pit and the food product that you are cooking. There is a difference where you place the Maverick on your grill. I also have two small thermometers from Kingsford that are placed directly on the grill to give a reading at the grill level. I use these at opposite ends of the grill to see what kind of heat/temperature difference there is from the side of the grill that generates the heat versus the side near the stack. I also use a Maverick 2216 to check the food probe of the Maverick 732 occasionally with the Maverick 2216. They generally are the same but I like to make sure that the food has reached its final point and I am not being fooled by a false reading. The Thermapen sounds like a real great device. But that guy is fairly expensive. 

Regards,

Ed


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Another Matra... "Trust,but verify" , thanks Ed . I regularly do a 'Boil' test on my therms.  I have even pulled the Pit therms and checked them...but then I am a little Anal about things 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

And , Yes. Thermopens are expen$ive , unless you get lucky and are given one as a gift 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## jacobyo (Aug 12, 2013)

Thermapens are amazing. Most accurate and quick reading thermo. They are not cheap but worth every penny. They are made by a company that makes scientific thermometers so accuracy is off the charts.

I am currently saving up to get their remote thermometer/probe setup.


----------



## cooknhogz (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing but Thermopens here. I have a BBQ business and rely on them just about every weekend. Well worth the money.


----------



## linehand (Aug 16, 2013)

does the maverick work as a "fast"  thermometer or just for slow cooks?


----------



## donttread (Aug 17, 2013)

It reads as soon as you place it in the meet. I've boil tested mine and cooked with it no problems


----------

